# CubingUSA Southeast Champs 2022



## Isaiah Scott (Jun 28, 2022)

I am going to the CubingUSA Southeast Championship 2022 and would like to know if anyone will be there from the forums. I am competing in 2-5, OH, Pyraminx and kilominx unofficially. I dont know how to link my WCA profile but my name is Isaiah Scott, WCA ID 2022SCOT04.


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 28, 2022)

Isaiah The Scott said:


> I dont know how to link my WCA profile


Click on your name in the upper right of the forums to Edit your account, account details, and a couple lines below where you enter your location, is a box to enter your wca ID. That will then show up right here on the forum below your location.


----------

